# Accès à mon Mac > MobileMe



## Spock (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 

depuis peu, je n'ai plus accès à mon Mac à distance. Le message suivant s'affiche dans les préférences système:Retour vers Mon Mac ne fonctionne pas correctement car il nécessite un routeur prenant en charge le protocole NAT Port Mapping Protocol (NAT-PMP) ou Universal Plug and Play (UPnP). Assurez-vous que votre routeur prend en charge un de ces protocoles et qu'il est activé.​Mon Mac est pourtant connecté à une Time Capsule, et avant MobileMe ça fonctionnait.

Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré ce problème ? Quelle la solution ?

Merci.


----------



## Spock (14 Juillet 2008)

Cela devait venir d'Apple puisque je n'ai rien changé et que maintenant ça marche à nouveau... 3 jours que ça ne fonctionnait plus !
Merci de m'avoir lu.


----------



## Spock (15 Juillet 2008)

C'était trop beau... ça n'aura fonctionné à nouveau que durant quelques heures :-(


----------



## dcl78 (22 Juillet 2008)

Je suis dans le même cas que toi sauf que mes 3 Macs sont connectés derrière une freebox HD...
Je ne comprend pas non plus pourquoi çà marchait avant et plus maintenant...


----------



## marcslj (28 Août 2008)

je suis un nouveau utilisateur mac et j'ai le meme pb; mais pour moi çà n'a jamais marché.
J'ai un routeur de chez club internet et la hot line m'a dit que c'est parceque je n'avais pas l'abonnement tv ?????


----------



## Arkael (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un *iMac* et bientôt un *MacBook Unibody*.

J'ai un compte MobileMe et ai tenté d'activer "Accès à mon Mac", mais j'ai eu un message d'erreur :

_Retour vers Mon Mac ne fonctionne pas correctement car il nécessite un routeur prenant en charge le protocole NAT Port Mapping Protocol (NAT-PMP) ou Universal Plug and Play (UPnP). Assurez-vous que votre routeur prend en charge un de ces protocoles et qu'il est activé._

J'utilise ma *Freebox V5 comme routeur*. Quelle est la solution? Y a-t-il des ports à rediriger?

Merci à tous pour vos réponses


----------



## Zyrol (31 Octobre 2008)

On fusionne les sujets...


----------



## Arkael (31 Octobre 2008)

Oki.

Mais une réponse aurait été sympa...


----------



## buggybresil (31 Octobre 2008)

Même problème. Accès à mon mac fonctionnait très bien mais depuis plusieurs mois le service est interrompu et le même message apparaît dans la fenêtre des préférences. Le phénomène est le même depuis mon entreprise (6 macs de divers types en réseau derrière un routeur Cisco et une liaison DSL), depuis chez moi (1 IMac 24 derrière une Freebox 5 et même depuis le Brésil où je vais souvent et où je connecte mon portable derrière un routeur D-Link et une liaison ADSL 2Mo. J'ai téléphoné à Applecare qui m'ont dirigé sur l'assistance MobileMe en ligne. J'ai envoyé un mail. Reçu une réponse sous 24 hr me demandant de suivre la procédure décrite sur le site apple / support mobile me et, si cela ne suffisait pas de leur renvoyer des tas d'informations sur mes routeurs et sur mes configurations. J'ai fait tout cela le 18/10 et attends toujours leur réponse. Je viens de leur renvoyer une relance.


----------



## Lastrada (5 Janvier 2009)

Arkael a dit:


> J'utilise ma *Freebox V5 comme routeur*. Quelle est la solution? Y a-t-il des ports à rediriger?
> 
> Merci à tous pour vos réponses



La solution consiste par commencer à ne plus utiliser la fonction routeur de la Freebox. Pour ce faire va ici, rentre tes identifiants, clique sur "internet", puis "Configurer mon routeur Freebox (En savoir plus)" et décoche toutes les cases "Activer", cliques sur Envoyer et éteint / Rallume ta box.


Tu ne devrais plus avoir le message.

La question est que faut il faire de plus après , j'obtiens ensuite un message digne de windows dans les prefs systèmes : " Accès à mon mac ne fonctionne pas correctement, car votre connexion Mobile Me présente un problème"

Sous entendu : "Quelque chose merde." franchement l'état aurait suffit, et le message n'apprend rien de plus. 4 interlocuteurs de niveau 2 et trois heures au téléphone avec le support Apple et ils sont infoutus de m'en donner la raison. 
Ils ont pretexté que la raison était qu'il faut deux routeurs NAT-PMP ou Upnp de chaque côté. 




Et je viens de trouver la solution tout seul ici 


En gros, il faut : spécifier les DNS suivants (Open DNS)
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

Au niveau de l'onglet avancé de l'interface réseau utilisée (airport par exemple)

J'ai du en plus désactiver tous les partages, démarrer / arrêter Back to my Mac ==> l'état passe au vert, puis j'ai réactivé les partages.

Les hotliners d'Apple sont très gentils mais compétents jusqu'à un certain point seulement.

Nb : je n'ai pas encore pu tester à distance, je n'ai pu que constater que l'état du service passe au vert.


----------



## Arkael (5 Janvier 2009)

Salut Lastrada,

Merci pour ta réponse!
Ta solution a l'air de fonctionner (bien qu'un peu galère, ça devrait être aussi compliqué!) mais je pourrai pas l'utiliser, car je dois conserver ma freebox comme routeur... 

En effet, j'ai 3 machines branchées dessus (deux consoles et mon iMac) et je ne peux donc pas m'en passer. Une solution serait de connecter tout ce petit monde en wifi, mais je suis pas fan des onde lol.. et le débit est quand même inférieur au câble. Enfin, il serait également possible d'acheter un routeur digne de ce nom, mais les finances ne sont décidément pas au beau fixe.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que j'aimerais trouver une solution pour avec accès à "Back to my Mac" tout en conservant ma Freebox comme routeur, mais le sort semble en avoir décidé autrement.
Dommage, je pars pour les USA dans 3 semaines et j'aurais bien aimé avoir accès à mon Mac depuis là-bas.

En tout cas, tiens-nous au courant de l'évolution de ton coté!


Bonne soirée


----------



## al1pro (5 Janvier 2009)

*Alors là, merci Lastrada. 
*
Je viens de rentrer les DNS que tu indiques dans 'Réseau' du panneau des préférences systèmes.
Et bingo, ça passe au vert 

Un grand merci.
Chapeau 

Je verrai utérieurement comment m'en servir à distance...

_NB: J'ai toujours cru que c'était ma LiveBox qui merdait, et finalement, il n'en est rien...
_


----------



## Lastrada (6 Janvier 2009)

Arkael a dit:


> Bref, tout ça pour dire que j'aimerais trouver une solution pour avec accès à "Back to my Mac" tout en conservant ma Freebox comme routeur, mais le sort semble en avoir décidé autrement.



Bon autant que je sache - je peux me tromper - je pense que tu ne peux pas utiliser le service en l'état avec une Freebox. Maismaismais, tu dois pouvoir contourner le pb:

Back to my mac, en gros c'est quoi ? une prise de contrôle à distance par vnc et un serveur de fichier.
Rien ne t'empêche de lancer un serveur VNC et un serveur FTP sur ton mac.

Ensuite, le problème se borne à router les ports (TCP et UDP) sur la bonne machine de ton réseau, via l'interface de la Freebox. Je l'avais fait il y a 100 ans sous Tiger, donc c'est du vécu, ça marche.


----------



## Arkael (6 Janvier 2009)

Lastrada,


OK je vais essayer de router le port 5900, mais en TCP ou UDP? Ou les deux?

Merci!


----------



## Lastrada (6 Janvier 2009)

Pour VNC apparament seul le port TCP est utile. A tester ! et à  communiquer ici si tu veux être sympa pour les autres.

Voir un"tut-tut" ici, sympa si plusieurs bécanes.


----------



## Arkael (6 Janvier 2009)

Je testerai tout cela demain car là je bosse un rapport et j'ai besoin d'internet, la flemme de redémarrer la Freebox :rateau:

Je vous donnerai mon retour à ce moment-là.

Encore merci et bonne soirée/nuit!


----------



## Arkael (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous!

Comme promis mon retour sur la prise de contrôle à distance.

Ca marche!!!
Alors évidemment je ne parle pas de "Back To My Mac" (ça serait trop beau) qui est impossible derrière ma Freebox. Non je parle de la prise de contrôle de mon iMac par mon MacBook via internet grâce à Remote Desktop (via IP: http://whatismyip.com).
J'ai ouvert le port TCP/UDP 5900 et voilà.

Par contre je n'ai pas encore essayé le partage des fichiers via FTP, ce sera pour plus tard.

Merci à tous et bonne soirée!


----------



## al1pro (7 Janvier 2009)

al1pro a dit:


> *Alors là, merci Lastrada.
> *
> Je viens de rentrer les DNS que tu indiques dans 'Réseau' du panneau des préférences systèmes.
> Et bingo, ça passe au vert
> ...



Hmmm...
Sauf que maintenant, je ne parviens plus à envoyer de mails via SMTP orange... 
Bizarre...
Si je supprimes les DNS, tout redevient à la normal...:hein:


----------



## Lastrada (7 Janvier 2009)

al1pro a dit:


> Hmmm...
> Sauf que maintenant, je ne parviens plus à envoyer de mails via SMTP orange...
> Bizarre...
> Si je supprimes les DNS, tout redevient à la normal...:hein:



Quel en est l'intérêt ? utilise smtp.free.fr ça marche aussi bien.


----------



## al1pro (7 Janvier 2009)

Bin, euh, je suis client Orange, j'y peux rien...


----------



## Lastrada (7 Janvier 2009)

Tu peux relever ton mail via Orange et l'envoyer via Free. Aucune  contre - indication.

Et le résultat est que ton mail partira sans aucun changement visible pour le destinataire.


----------



## Lastrada (7 Janvier 2009)

Pas de nouvelles, ... pas de nouvelle ?

Notre héros a t'il réussi à envoyer des courriels à travers l'éther - net ? 

Stay tune !


----------



## al1pro (7 Janvier 2009)

Euh... c'est moi le héros ? :love:

En fait, j'ai rajouté un serveur d'envoi dans l'application Mail (smtp.free.fr)
J'ai essayé d'envoyer des courriels, mais ça marche pô (ça m'affiche d'ailleurs "smtp.free.fr (déconnecté)".

Dois-je ouvrir/créer un compte sur Free.fr ?


----------



## Lastrada (7 Janvier 2009)

Le problème vient d'ailleurs, aucune identification n'est nécessaire. 

Peux tu détailler précisément comment tu imposes le smtp free pour ton compte orange ?

Est-ce que  dans la console de la free sur adfsl.free.fr tu autorises bien l'utilisation du port 25 ?? pardon, je suis dans le gaz, evidemment que tu as une Livebox pardon


----------



## al1pro (7 Janvier 2009)

= quand j'envoie le mail, 

étant donné que ça ne marche pas, Mail me propose alors d'utiliser un autre serveur.

Et sur cette fenêtre, quand je cliques sur "_Modifier la liste des serveurs_", je vois une autre fenêtre avec "*smtp.orange.fr*" et "*smtp.free.fr (déconnecté)*"


----------



## al1pro (7 Janvier 2009)

Lastrada a dit:


> Le problème vient d'ailleurs, aucune identification n'est nécessaire.
> 
> Peux tu détailler précisément comment tu imposes le smtp free pour ton compte orange ?
> 
> Est-ce que  dans la console de la free sur adfsl.free.fr tu autorises bien l'utilisation du port 25 ??



Oula, je ne comprends pas tout.
Mais je n'ai pas de Freebox, mais une Livebox...
Je ne sais pas si ça a qqchose à voir...


----------



## Lastrada (7 Janvier 2009)

al1pro a dit:


> Oula, je ne comprends pas tout.
> Mais je n'ai pas de Freebox, mais une Livebox...
> Je ne sais pas si ça a qqchose à voir...



Etant chez Free, je vais vite être sec.
Est-ce que tu  as bien respecté la procédure suivante  pour le *paramétrage du compte orange* ? (oubli free) :

_Ouvrir les préférences par Mail, barre des menus/Préférences, puis
ouvrir "Comptes"

Sélectionner le compte à modifier, colonne gauche puis dans
"Informations du compte" , ouvrir les "réglages du serveur".

Dans réglages du serveur: noter
- "smtp-msa.wanadoo.fr" ou "smtp-msa.orange.fr" en serveur d'envoi.
- 587 en port du serveur.
- Dans Authentification, choisir "Mot de passe", et en nom
d'utilisateur, l'identifiant de messagerie, et en mot de passe, le mot
de passe de messagerie.

Refermez vos préférences Mail puis testez à nouveau.
_


----------



## gaudric (18 Janvier 2009)

je suis aussi derière une Livebox et ça marche pas

et je suis pas champion en ftp ou ip et compagnie :S

Ce que j'aimerais pouvoir faire, cest, depuis mon macbook, me connecter sur mon Imac pour par exemple prendre des fichiers que j'aurais oublié, faire des trucs à distance  et bien sur, depuis un autre reseau que le mien (car ça me sert à rien chez moi vu que mes ordi sont cote à coté)...

Comment je peux faire?
j'ai Chicken of VNC et Remote Deskop sur les deux mac au cas ou...

Quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer "clairement" lol


----------



## Rocky B. (18 Septembre 2009)

Lastrada a dit:


> En gros, il faut : spécifier les DNS suivants (Open DNS)
> 208.67.222.222
> 208.67.220.220
> 
> Au niveau de l'onglet avancé de l'interface réseau utilisée (airport par exemple)


Cette solution semble être la bonne. Merci.


----------



## dcl78 (18 Septembre 2009)

Tu as de la chance !
Me concernant, j'ai remplacé le DNS 191.168.1.1 (je suis chez SFR avec la Neufbox) par les
DNS 84.103.237.140 et DNS 86.64.145.140...
Et ben woilou...
Toujours pas de Retour à mon Mac.
Je précise que j'ai bien coché la case sur le modem Neufbox "UPnp activé"...


----------



## r e m y (12 Mars 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> ..., j'obtiens ensuite un message digne de windows dans les prefs systèmes : " Accès à mon mac ne fonctionne pas correctement, car votre connexion Mobile Me présente un problème"
> ....
> Et je viens de trouver la solution tout seul ici
> 
> ...




Même message ce soir sur mes Macs (FAI: ORANGE / Routeur: borne AIRPORT Extreme)

Jusqu'à présent "Accès à mon Mac" fonctionnait parfaitement. Je pense qu'Orange à mis à jour ses serveurs DNS et a loupé quelque chose, car il a suffi que je mette ces DNS d'OpenDNS pour retrouver un accès normal à cette fonction "Back to my Mac"

Merci pour la solution


----------



## Nathalex (12 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Même message ce soir sur mes Macs (FAI: ORANGE / Routeur: borne AIRPORT Extreme)



Tu n'as pas qu'une Borne Airport : tu as un modem ? Une LiveBox ?
Pour ma part, depuis que j'ai une LiveBox (qui ne sert qu'à profiter des débits plus élevés que mon vieux modem ADSL parce je n'utilise ni la téléphonie ni la télé), Back to my Mac ne fonctionne pas....


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2010)

Nathalex a dit:


> Tu n'as pas qu'une Borne Airport : tu as un modem ? Une LiveBox ?
> Pour ma part, depuis que j'ai une LiveBox (qui ne sert qu'à profiter des débits plus élevés que mon vieux modem ADSL parce je n'utilise ni la téléphonie ni la télé), Back to my Mac ne fonctionne pas....



J'ai une borne Aiport Extreme sur laquelle est branchée un modem ADSL Ethernet Thomson SpeedTouch (je n'utilise pas ni la téléphonie ni la télé d'Orange...), mais je pourrais de la même façon brancher une LiveBox dont j'aurais désactivé le WiFi (mais je préfére un modem acheté 35 euros plutôt qu'une LIveBox louée 3 Euro/mois)


----------

